# new army time!! (UK) W: 40k/fantasy what you got?



## davey80y (Jul 17, 2010)

looking to start a new army, more interested in the painting side, so i before i started spending loads on new stuff i thought i'd see what people were willing to part with.....

so.....what y'all got, PayPal's ready to go!!


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I think most of what I have is painted, otherwise I'd sell you all my BA as I'd like to switch over to Fantasy.


----------



## davey80y (Jul 17, 2010)

if its cheap i dont mind if its painted


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hmmm i have Eldar\Ig I would part with  and some Extra Vampire Count Models on spur.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Haha definitely not extremely expensive, but not really cheap either, their painted to a fairly decent standard. If you're interested, shoot me a PM and I will send you back some pictures to figure on a price. They'll also be shipping for California, so it would take I'd say about a week or 2 to get to you. But I'd definitely not mind parting with them if it means more fantasy WoC


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Angelus Censura said:


> Haha definitely not extremely expensive, but not really cheap either, their painted to a fairly decent standard. If you're interested, shoot me a PM and I will send you back some pictures to figure on a price. They'll also be shipping for California, so it would take I'd say about a week or 2 to get to you. But I'd definitely not mind parting with them if it means more fantasy WoC


I would wait till you play a game with your WOC before investing so much in them.:victory:


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Haha true, but after reading the Fantasy rules, and after playing and losing every game in 40k, I think its time to start fresh haha. Not to mention, I get overwhelmed having too many armies, and I really want to do sisters of battle whenever they get re-done. I have a tendency to build and paint an army, then sell it to start over on another one haha. Bad habit


----------



## davey80y (Jul 17, 2010)

> I have a tendency to build and paint an army, then sell it to start over on another one


join the club


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Haha always happens, and I can't have more than 2 armies at a time, I get overwhelmed, and since I'm pretty poor at the moment, I end up having to sell one when I start a new one.

here some pics of the marines that have been painted in my BA army. I did them as Angels Sanguine










However, I've removed the jump packs so they can go in squads of 5 into a Rhino


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Azkaellon said:


> I would wait till you play a game with your WOC before investing so much in them.:victory:


My WoC dominate. I resent that remark. lmao


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Entai said:


> My WoC dominate. I resent that remark. lmao


Last time someone said that my skaven Poked them to death.

Anyhow @OP are you interested in eldar or IG?


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a small Bretonian Army (18 Knights of the Realm and a Paladin on Pegasus) and a CSM army (1750 last time I checked. Neither are in great condition but I am looking to part with them. The CSM have some cool conversions and are partly painted (not amazingly) as Iron Warriors. The Brets are Black UNdercoated (apart from Paladin) but note they have a few bitz missing (the FC on the unit is a bit dodgy!)

Please let me know if you are interested!!!


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

I've got around 2500pts of Tau I could send, all ever primed, are basecoated, but easily strippable, Could work out a good price, a full list can be found Here


----------



## grail79 (Apr 2, 2010)

i`ve got the empire and dwarf army big boxes that were released a few years ago as well as some extra boxed sets that i picked up along the way.

And most of them are still on their sprue's some have been under coated but that's about it.

let me know if your interested and i will sort out a list of what their is

cheers pete


----------

